# motorbike license



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't find the info on the DGT website, althought I'm sure it's there somewhere 

I know that a 15 year old can ride a 50cc moto - does anyone know how old do you have to be to take the test for a 125cc? - and can point me to a link?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I can't find the info on the DGT website, althought I'm sure it's there somewhere
> 
> I know that a 15 year old can ride a 50cc moto - does anyone know how old do you have to be to take the test for a 125cc? - and can point me to a link?


Is this what you want?
http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...tivas/OBTENCION_DEL_PERMISO_DE_CONDUCCION.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is this what you want?
> http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...tivas/OBTENCION_DEL_PERMISO_DE_CONDUCCION.pdf


that's exactly what I wanted 

why couldn't I find it :confused2:

and that means dd1 will get what she wants but doesn't think she is getting for her birthday......................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's exactly what I wanted
> 
> why couldn't I find it :confused2:
> 
> and that means dd1 will get what she wants but doesn't think she is getting for her birthday......................


Because the site is difficult to move around?!
I only found it 'cos I found it the other day when looking for smth about taking the test in English, which of course I couldn't find!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *Because the site is difficult to move around*?!
> I only found it 'cos I found it the other day when looking for smth about taking the test in English, which of course I couldn't find!


it IS, isn't it??

the side link headings don't give much away, so you can end up having to work through everything until you find what you want


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it IS, isn't it??
> 
> the side link headings don't give much away, so you can end up having to work through everything until you find what you want


Then something else catches your eye & you start reading & forget what you were looking for !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Then something else catches your eye & you start reading & forget what you were looking for !


that's why I asked here in the end - I realised I had spent too much time that I just didn't have spare, reading totally irrelevant stuff

I was almost certain it was 16 for a 125cc - but needed to be 100% before the OH (who is away on the other side of the Atlantic & doing all this by e-mail with a shop an hour away from where we live), commited to buying!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Then something else catches your eye & you start reading & forget what you were looking for !


Exactly what happened to me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Exactly what happened to me!


I for one am just glad that you remembered where you found what you _weren't_ looking for !!


----------

